# So basically...



## VÃ¶lf (Feb 27, 2009)

If I record myself playing a song I can upload? What about a cover? Got a band, want to get heard of, just wondering.


----------



## TakeWalker (Feb 27, 2009)

see also: by you, for you policy.

Long answer: yes. If it's a cover, you should probably cite who did the original.


----------



## Whitenoise (Feb 28, 2009)

You're not a cover band are you?


----------



## VÃ¶lf (Mar 4, 2009)

We write our own stuff, but we are working a few covers, _je regrette..._ :\


----------

